

Japanese volcano erupts - anon1385
http://www.timeslive.co.za/world/article965229.ece/Japanese-volcano-erupts

======
tomelders
This is starting to look like a really difficult game of Sim City.

------
nopassrecover
So correlation != causation but...

Shinmoedake erupted recently (Feb 1), was quiet since March 1st and has now
erupted again. Interestingly it has been showing increasing activity the last
couple of years (eruptions in 1716, 1717, 1771, 1822, 1959, 1991, 2008, and
2009). One could perhaps draw some arbitrary links between these dates and
significant earthquake activity, but that would probably be taking it too far.

An Indonesian volcano (Karangetang) also erupted following the recent
earthquakes (Hawaii had smaller unrelated quakes as well which I wasn't aware
of).

Russian volcanoes also erupted following the quakes (accompanied by smaller
quakes).

~~~
PakG1
Correlation with what? The earthquake? The supermoon correlation is quite
intriguing.

<http://www.businessinsider.com/extreme-supermoon-2011-3>

~~~
nopassrecover
Yeah I heard about that but thought it might be a bit far-fetched. Yeah I
meant correlation with the earthquake (the articles I read strongly mentioned
that the volcanoes are coincidental, not necessarily related causally).

------
dotcommer
Now only Godzilla is missing.

~~~
rbanffy
That and a zombie epidemic...

~~~
effkay
You forgot the alien invasion!

~~~
rbanffy
Don't forget the meteor shower...

------
StavrosK
Isn't the Icelandic volcano called Eyafjallajokull? Did he misspell it that
bad?

~~~
mzl
Apparently, the name Eyafjöll (which is used in the article with the ö changed
to oe) refers to part of the site of the famous Icelandic volcano. From
Wikipedia: "The name Eyjafjöll describes the southern side of the volcanic
massif together with the small mountains which form the foot of the volcano".

